# North Carolina?



## Alpha

Any other photographers here from North Carolina? Especially the triangle area?


----------



## mysteryscribe

Im not much of a photographer but I'm from high point.


----------



## HolyMoly

Deals Gap!


----------



## Alpha

Good lord. That's practically in tennessee.


----------



## Alpha

Uh, yeah. I guess I'm a bit of a city boy compared to you two.


----------



## mysteryscribe

We did get a Wendy's this year


----------



## MightyLeeMoon

I'm currently in Charlotte.


----------



## Cliff

Greensboro


----------



## Blaney

I am in Charlotte.  Always looking for people to meet and go out and shoot with.


----------



## colorDARK

Lexington!


----------



## cherrymoose

^You two that are in Charlotte, do you happen to know the Stoller family? (it's doubtful, but you never know.... ).


----------



## SCWIDVICIOUS

I am in lexington, and I work in highpoint!


----------



## colorDARK

Someone else from Lexington, awesome!


----------



## SCWIDVICIOUS

yup, small world. we cant be too far apart..lol I live close to both 85's and 64.


----------



## colorDARK

I live right on the highway right after Business 85 and HWY 52 merge..

  Ever been to Black Chicken Coffee?


----------



## Alpha

I've lived in north carolina for over 20 years...and have no idea where that is. Where does 52 go? I don't think i've ever been on it.

In other news...Lexington has the best barbecue in the state. 

Best hamburger in the state: This little place called Johnson's in Siler City. Actually, they have the best burgers on earth as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## colorDARK

Lexington has the best Barbeque in the world. 

And 52 goes... north, toward Winston and I don't know how long it lasts.  But it merges with Business 85 and goes into Salisbury and Charlotte.


----------



## SCWIDVICIOUS

colorDARK said:


> I live right on the highway right after Business 85 and HWY 52 merge..
> 
> Ever been to Black Chicken Coffee?


 

Wow, on the highway? that must be torture having to move for all those cars when you're trying to sleep  


We do live close to each other..lol  I mean within minutes if hitting 85. Your close to the hospital, correct? Im close to DCCC. 

Blacks chicken coffee, Iv not heard of that place.

Lexington does have the best barbeque. When I lived in highpoint, i would still drive to lexington for it. Speedy's BBQ, there is no equal..lol


----------



## colorDARK

Black Chicken Coffee is off of Main Street.  I work there, it's awesome.  And tonight was my last night working at Backcountry Barbeque.  They have the best.


----------



## SCWIDVICIOUS

kool. I may drive up through there one day. I might walk on in with my camera around my neck..lol


----------



## colorDARK

Lol, that would be cool.


----------



## SCWIDVICIOUS

I probably wont be making the face I have in my icon though....
well then again, never know about me, I have done crazier things..lol


----------



## sgtgarcia

Wilmington!!


----------



## banksphoto

I'm from Wilmington too.


----------



## TooManyHobbies

I'm in Raleigh, but go all over.  I was in Wilmington yesturday and Sunset Beach the day before.

http://www.jeffmmiller.com

I also just started a new forum for NC photography

http://photography-in-nc.com

It lists all of the different photo clubs and organizations within NC in one of the posts.


----------



## kundalini

I know this is a few months old, but I live in the Raleigh area.  Newish to the forum and just getting around to find out what's available on this site.


----------



## Alpha

Good to see other people from the Triangle here!


----------



## turbo challenged

I'm new and from Charlotte. I would love to learn some stuff in person if anyone's wanting to go on a shooting spree.


----------



## smcaskil

I actually live in Lancaster, SC but work in Matthews, NC.  Love to get together with some of the Charlotte folks.


----------



## Rebecca V

I'm from Philadelphia but will be in Charlotte for 2 weeks on business. Are there any cool places to shoot there? I'm planning on bringing my good camera.


----------



## smcaskil

Rebecca V said:


> I'm from Philadelphia but will be in Charlotte for 2 weeks on business. Are there any cool places to shoot there? I'm planning on bringing my good camera.



Uptown Charlotte can be fun and there are lots of museums and things in Charlotte and the surrounding area.

Through the middle of November the Carolina Renaissance Festival is in town, in the Huntersville area.

If you are into sports, the Bobcats NBA team and the Charlotte Checkers ECHL hockey team are both playing in uptown Charlotte.

Freedom Park is a good place as well, though not sure many folks will be there as the weather cools off.


----------



## smcaskil

Anyone in the Charlotte area got a good idea for something tomorrow?


----------



## Rock

I am in Charlotte. Been here a month or so and loving it.


----------



## smcaskil

Nice to see someone else from the Charlotte area!


----------



## SKeefe

I'm in Charlotte. Wesley Chapel to be closer. Moved here almost 7 yrs ago from Buffalo, NY. I actually have a forum with some friends that's mainly NC'ers but have members from everywhere. We get together too!


----------



## mama2echo

im in Greensboro, but i grew up in Lexington  ....southmont actually


----------



## ToddB

colorDARK said:


> Lexington has the best *Western NC Style* Barbeque in the world.


 
Fixed that for ya!!!

For the best EASTERN NC Style Barbeque, hit up Bill's in Wilson NC!!!! I'll be there Saturday Night for the Tarheel Sports Car Club awards banquet!!! Yummy!!!!!

BTW - I'm from Raleigh and work at RDU.


----------



## vonDrehle

I'm currently in Raleigh at NCSU.  I'm from Hickory.


----------



## ChickenFriedRyce

I'm in Charlotte also!

I live near the airport so west Charlotte. I'm moving soon to the Lake Norman/Cornelius area so that'll be fun.


----------



## kmarie

I'm in the Piedmont and interested in 2nd shooting for experience (I've done several film weddings, but just a few digital...I'm looking to build up my portfolio!).


----------



## kundalini

Glad to see another Tarheel is amongst us.  Where abouts in the Piedmont area do you hail from?


----------



## kmarie

I'm in the Burlington area, but willing to drive!


----------



## kundalini

Cool.  I live about 20 minutes east of Raleigh and bypass Burlington on my way to the mountains.


----------



## JH2008

Anyone in the mountains?


----------



## davebmck

Waxhaw.  That's about 30 miles south of Charlotte.  Are there any clubs around here?


----------



## Leech

I float between Raleigh and Chapel Hill.


----------



## rooky

Hi everyone.  I'm near the NC/Sc line around Rutherford county, NC and Spartanburg, SC.

If anyone wants to talk shop sometime, hit me up.


----------



## apphoto08

I am in the triangle area and new to the forum. thanks to the dude who set up the forum for nc photographers! very helpful!


----------



## kmarie

So, anyone interested in a meetup/shootout?  I'm in desperate need of portfolio building experiences, and would love to pick the brains of some pros!


----------



## Alpha

I'd be happy to meet up with anyone within driving distance of Raleigh (not too far though with gas the way it is!).


----------



## kundalini

I'm game.


----------



## Alpha

Really now?

Never thought you'd offer up. I'm kinda booked till June 13th studying for the MCAT but after that I'd definitely like to meet.


----------



## kundalini

Surprised?  I'm confused.   Wonders never cease.

I have 12 weeks of PT scheduled from shoulder surgery but hopefully in a couple of weeks I can hold a camera to my face _slowly._  Right now it's a tripod and a remote and that's even slower.


----------



## brobinson

Raleigh here...I would be interested in meeting for a shoot sometime. 

Brendan


----------



## Alpha

Whereabouts in Raleigh?


----------



## spiffybeth

the meetup should happen when im in raleigh at the beginning of august or the end of july. my dates havent been chosen yet...


----------



## ChickenFriedRyce

Why not Charlotte?


----------



## Alpha

Most of us are closer to Raleigh?


----------



## ToddB

Also in Raleigh!!  I would love to meet up with you guys some time.  Let me know when and where!!


----------



## spiffybeth

july 26 - august 2nd, i plan to be in raleigh.

its time to meet up!


----------



## kundalini

Yaayyy Spiffy.  Penciled it in the calendar.  There is usually something happening at Moores Square on every Saturday and goes on til after dark.  There's a botanical garden and Pullen Park with a proper old-time carousel and the Rose garden.  

Alpha and Todd can probably fill in more activities because I am somewhat on the outskirts.  I know, imagine that.

Sounds like a date should be set for the rest of you NC folks as well.  My weekends are free as far as I know.


----------



## kmarie

I'm in the Triad, but willing to drive...I work M-F, so can we do it on a weekend?  Maybe 7/27?  

Just let me know when and where and I'll be there!


----------



## spiffybeth

id prefer a sunday to a saturday...


----------



## brobinson

Is anyone up for Saturday, July 12? Maybe we can meet in the Raleigh Area (weather dependent) and move around the city? 

Thanks,
Brendan


----------



## bullitt453

I'm in Graham, which is right beside Burlington in Alamance County.  Definitely in for a meetup sometime.


----------



## brucelee82

bump from the dead

Greenville, NC in the house


----------



## Billhyco

serious bump from the dead, found this thread laying lifeless, trying to help it out..

burlington, nc... any clubs meet up around here?


----------



## Foxman

Newb checking in. Live in High Point and work in Kernersville.


----------



## SilverAWD

Wow...what happen around here?  I use to live in Charlotte but now I live in Columbia.


----------



## LittleJohn_NC

Im in Lilesville NC 16 miles west of Rockingham.


----------



## NCAFLeo88

Bumping this up....Charlotte here...Anyone alive?


----------



## davebmck

LittleJohn_NC said:


> Im in Lilesville NC 16 miles west of Rockingham.


Hey, LittleJohn. Do you know the Peedee Wildlife Refuge well?  I was over there last spring.  It would be good to go out with someone who is familiar with what is going on at the site.


----------



## davebmck

NCAFLeo88 said:


> Bumping this up....Charlotte here...Anyone alive?


Waxhaw NC here, about 30 miles SE of you.  Charlotte has a great Carolinas Nature Photography Association.  Check out cnpa.org.


----------



## Emmanuel

no Photos of  North Carolina ??
 was hoping you had some, as I use to go camping there many years ago ..............


----------



## dehart68

archdale nc here outside high point


----------



## MarkXS

Mooresville NC here. it's right on lake norman. always looking for people to shoot with.


----------



## aprock83

From Lexington.eacesign:


----------



## owura

MarkXS said:


> Mooresville NC here. it's right on lake norman. always looking for people to shoot with.




Nice place. I have been there once. I live in Winston Salem and I am a totally new to photography


----------



## dehart68

lol i live in archdale nc kinda new  only bene shoting 4 months


----------



## ajparks05

Newb from Thomasville, like to shoot around High Rock Lake and Hanging Rock.


----------



## MonicaBH

I'm about 20 miles SE of Raleigh and I'd love to meet with someone to shoot with!

Is there a anybody out there...?


----------



## jdcheek

I am brand new here and from Charlotte.


----------



## WCB Photography

Asheboro, NC


----------



## kundalini

MonicaBH said:


> I'm about 20 miles SE of Raleigh and I'd love to meet with someone to shoot with!
> 
> Is there a anybody out there...?



Knightdale / Wendell / Zebulon area?


----------



## Dajuan

I'm in Raleigh (okay, Apex)!  Let's go shooting!


----------



## Stoogley

I'm over here in Hillsborough...


----------



## emoxley

Goldsboro, NC here.
Lexington does not have the best Bar-B-Q! :lmao:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Alpha said:


> Any other photographers here from North Carolina? Especially the triangle area?



I spend summers up there in Asheville, does that count?  

Fyi, don't ever ask this guy with car for grey poupon, he doesn't find it amusing


----------



## NATO

Charlotte here.


----------



## Yundt_Photography

I'm from China Grove, NC (Close to Concord NC)

It's 30 miles North of Charlotte, 20 miles south of Lexington


----------



## cannpope

I live in the big city (sarcasm here) of Clinton, NC!  I'm a little over an hour away from Raleigh


----------



## iPhoto17

cornelius here, anyone know anything interesting around here that doesnt have "no tresspassing" littered everywhere?


----------



## Tarayn

Charlotte


----------



## lizzys

Live in Chapel Hill, work in High Point, frequent Charlotte, Raleigh and Fayetteville.


----------



## kundalini

lizzys said:


> Live in Chapel Hill, work in High Point, frequent Charlotte, Raleigh and Fayetteville.


Tar Heel fan by any chance?


----------



## lizzys

kundalini said:


> Tar Heel fan by any chance?



Tar Heel born, Tar Heel bred and when I die I'll be a Tar Heel dead!


----------



## Lifeburn

Winston-Salem here. Need to find some good landscapes to shoot.


----------



## Joves

iPhoto17 said:


> cornelius here, anyone know anything interesting around here that doesnt have "no tresspassing" littered everywhere?



Yeah I understand what you are talking about the signs. I moved to SC near the Charlotte area, and remember why I hate the eastern half of the US, it sucks. The only reason I am here is to be here for my mom since she had quadruple bypass surgery, but this will be long term as she cannot really live alone anymore. This area makes me claustrophobic as hell compared the the Grand Canyon area I am used to.


----------



## daggah

I'm in the Charlotte area for a few weeks between overseas assignments.  I head to Japan in the second week of April.


----------



## ruggedshutter

Holding down the fort in the Tryon NC area.  Moved here last summer and loving it.  Hoping to find a few more locals in the Greenville/Spartanburg SC or Asheville area


----------



## thejosey

I'm in Cornelius, or better known as the Lake Norman area. I'm always down to meeting up with new people and learning as much as I can.


----------



## sonicbuffalo

I live in Durham, so anywhere in the triangle will do.  It would be great to meet and shoot with fellow photogs.  I'm not originally from here, as I grew up in Roanoke, Va.


----------



## kundalini

sonicbuffalo said:


> I live in Durham, so anywhere in the triangle will do.  It would be great to meet and shoot with fellow photogs.  I'm not originally from here, as I grew up in Roanoke, Va.


The American Tobacco Campus area is pretty cool, as is Brightleaf Square.  I'll probably take in a couple of Bull's games in this season (newly renovated stadium).  I was there not too long ago for the New Belgium "Tour de Fat" bike (pedals, no motors) festival this year.  Recently moved to the Leesville area in north Raleigh, so Durham is only about a 15-20 minutes drive.


----------



## sonicbuffalo

kundalini said:


> sonicbuffalo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Durham, so anywhere in the triangle will do.  It would be great to meet and shoot with fellow photogs.  I'm not originally from here, as I grew up in Roanoke, Va.
> 
> 
> 
> The American Tobacco Campus area is pretty cool, as is Brightleaf Square.  I'll probably take in a couple of Bull's games in this season (newly renovated stadium).  I was there not too long ago for the New Belgium "Tour de Fat" bike (pedals, no motors) festival this year.  Recently moved to the Leesville area in north Raleigh, so Durham is only about a 15-20 minutes drive.
Click to expand...


Let's get together sometime.  I will be busy this weekend though as we have a old neighborhood get together Saturday and going to the zoo this morning.  I will be lugging a lighter bag today though.  I sold all my Nikon stuff and bought the Sony A7 and a few lenses.  Be happy to shoot though anytime the weather cooperates.  Thanks for writing back.  My e-mail address is:  sonicbuffalo@yahoo.com


----------



## pthrift

Im 90 mins north of raleigh in Danville, but I'd also like to get together with some fellow photographers sometime and "see the sights" of a much bigger city than my own...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4. probably at work.


----------



## wharvey86

This might be a little off topic but seemed fitting since all of the north carolina folks are here! I am traveling to lexington to visit some family and was asked by a family member to take some senior photos of her daughter. I was looking for some suggestions for locations within a 60 minute drive to Lexington, NC.  The more the merrier. Being from out of state I have only visited a limited area around my family members house and am always open to some great suggestions! Thank You!


----------



## NCspotter

Hi all, I'm new here. I live in the Raleigh area but am in Charlotte often.


----------



## Matthew Howell

I just ended up in Jacksonville.  is there anyplace to get film developed locally?


----------



## PJoneil

I know this is an old post, but I live in Denton, near Asheboro. I seen a photography club in Lexington that looked liked fun, they do a lot of shoots together.


----------



## mjcmt

I'm in Huntersville, north of Charlotte.


----------



## Mike Drone

Last post was 2015. =]


----------



## Space Face

Yeah, a very old thread.


----------



## mjcmt

That's OK. Now it's a new thread.


----------



## DaveAllen

I'm in NC for a home base, Asheville / Hendersonville area.


----------



## Rickbb

I’m in N.C. as well, Burlington, well Elon actually but same thing.


----------



## mjcmt

DaveAllen said:


> I'm in NC for a home base, Asheville / Hendersonville area.


Dave, where are some nice area's to shoot in western NC?
I want to take a day trip to Mnt. Mitchell. It's been 10 years. Plus I've never been to Grandfather Mnt.


----------



## DaveAllen

mjcmt said:


> DaveAllen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in NC for a home base, Asheville / Hendersonville area.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, where are some nice area's to shoot in western NC?
> I want to take a day trip to Mnt. Mitchell. It's been 10 years. Plus I've never been to Grandfather Mnt.
Click to expand...

You've named some good spots for sure, Mitchell and Grandfather are both great areas with lots to see and do and shoot.  Also Craggy Gardens is great, as well as the Waterrock Knob area, and Roan is always fun too


----------



## Rickbb

If you go to Grandfather take time to hike a bit of the trail under the viaduct. Some of those little creeks running off Grandfather are great spots with fall color.


----------

